# Dog ate leather glove



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

We just got back from the store and we noticed my wife's leather glove has been torn to shreds. We looked in her typical hiding places so we assumed she ate it. The only thing missing is the finger tips.

This has been a problem. I leave for a couple of hours and she turns the house upside down. She loves my old leather shoes and pulls the soles out of them. This is the first time she has actually ate something she is not supposed to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crate her.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

My opinion - the dog hasn't earned the privilege of being out of the crate when you aren't home. Some dogs it takes a while to earn that, others may never earn the privilege.

The glove finger tips may or may not be enough to cause some issues. Keep an eye on her for change in eating habits, or if any vomiting or diarrhea. In some cases it can be a couple of days to see any changes.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i think the issue to watch for is an intestinal blockage. hide you baseball glove.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

Twyla said:


> My opinion - the dog hasn't earned the privilege of being out of the crate when you aren't home. Some dogs it takes a while to earn that, others may never earn the privilege.
> 
> The glove finger tips may or may not be enough to cause some issues. Keep an eye on her for change in eating habits, or if any vomiting or diarrhea. In some cases it can be a couple of days to see any changes.


We have crated her in the past. Problem is she seems to injure her leg trying to get out of her crate. She has managed to escape from her crate twice. The type of crate is the "Midwest iCrate Double Door 48 inch"


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> i think the issue to watch for is an intestinal blockage. hide you baseball glove.


 It's a good thing we don't play baseball!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe you could block her off in a room that is safe when you're out.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Dogs eat all manner of things - sections of cotton leash, pieces of favorite shoes, zippers, chunks of what was a great shirt (wardrobe critics!!) books on dog training..


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

clark77494 said:


> We have crated her in the past. Problem is she seems to injure her leg trying to get out of her crate. She has managed to escape from her crate twice. The type of crate is the "Midwest iCrate Double Door 48 inch"


Dog proof a room, look at other tougher crates, full size kennel in the garage maybe - not trying to be a pita about this, but your girl isn't ready for the responsibility of freedom in the house. Repercussion can range - as you have seen - from house destruction to the worse - death for your dog from an obstruction. Been there, done that on the obstruction - mine survived - not all dogs are that lucky.


----------

